# GTX 460 to HD 6950 with(6970 Bios)



## Shane (Jan 2, 2011)

Im thinking about selling my GTX 460 768Mb and getting a HD6950 2GB and changing its bios to a 6970...would this be a huge upgrade?

Ive looked on Anandtech bench,but they dont seem to have the 6950 or 6970 listed to compare 

I was also wondering,It seems AMD have gone through the 69 series quite quick,will there be a new series comming out soon do you think?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 2, 2011)

There will be a performance gain between the 460 and 6950 that's for sure.
http://techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/Radeon_HD_6950/
Also, if you flash the 6950 to a 6970 and match the clocks, you will basically have a 6970; so you'd have even more performance.
Basically, I'd personally get a 6950 and sell my 460 if I had one.


----------



## linkin (Jan 2, 2011)

^ don't forget that doing that to your 6950 will only increase the shader count, a real 6970 has more memory and higher memory bandwidth.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jan 2, 2011)

linkin said:


> ^ don't forget that doing that to your 6950 will only increase the shader count, a real 6970 has more memory and higher memory bandwidth.


 
Both the 6950 and 6970 have 256 bit and 2gb. of memory.


----------



## linkin (Jan 2, 2011)

Hmm... well that's just what I was told... Let me look into this


----------



## StrangleHold (Jan 2, 2011)

The big difference between them is the Shaders and default GPU clock. Well the memory on the 6970 is clocked slightly higher.


----------



## SslagleZ28 (Jan 2, 2011)

another looking to leave the darkside  cpme to the light Nevakonaza


----------



## Shane (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for replies all,From what ive been reading so far there has not been 1 report of any card reguards of manufacturer that has not succasfully unlocked to a 5970 and ran stable.

Stranglehold is right,Both the 6950 and 6970 have 256 bit and 2gb. of memory. ..the only physical diffrence between the two cards up front is that the 6950 has 2x 6Pin power connectors where as the 6970 has 1x6pin & 1x 8pin...however this does not seem to affect the 6950 at all using the 6970 bios.

Very tempted to get one though,im selling my 360 soon + my 460 so thats a large chunk towards the 6950.


----------



## funkysnair (Jan 2, 2011)

like i have said before i flashed my 5850 with 5870 bios and it wasnt as easy as you think, also there is a chance you might brick the gpu.

why dont you go the route of another gtx460 for sli?? cheaper option and you will have physx?


----------



## Shane (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey mate,long time 

Have you seen the vids of it been done?Its so simple...you flip the switch on the top of the card and run it with Winflash...You cant brick the card because its Dual Bios so if it messes up you just flip the switch back and its a standard 6950 again.

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/159

As tempted as i am,I might just wait and see what else comes out at a later date,I reckon AMD will bring something even better out soon becayse they went through the 69 series very quick.

atm my 460 performs very good and its stock atm again.


----------



## SslagleZ28 (Jan 2, 2011)

Nevakonaza said:


> Hey mate,long time
> 
> Have you seen the vids of it been done?Its so simple...you flip the switch on the top of the card and run it with Winflash...You cant brick the card because its Dual Bios so if it messes up you just flip the switch back and its a standard 6950 again.
> 
> ...



hmm that easy huh... looks like you just convinced me


----------



## acsam (Jan 2, 2011)

quick question if its dual BIOS i saw how to flash them but does that mean side 2 had no BIOS and side one does? or both sides of the pins has the HD 6950 BIOS? im wondering becuase if i end up getting a 6950 and side 2 doesnt have a BIOS in it, when i flash that and if something happens to my card with in the warranty period does that mean they could say i voided the warranty?


----------



## StrangleHold (Jan 2, 2011)

acsam said:


> quick question if its dual BIOS i saw how to flash them but does that mean side 2 had no BIOS and side one does? or both sides of the pins has the HD 6950 BIOS? im wondering becuase if i end up getting a 6950 and side 2 doesnt have a BIOS in it, when i flash that and if something happens to my card with in the warranty period does that mean they could say i voided the warranty?


 
Its a Dual Bios. One main and one backup. You flash the main bios. If the flash fails you boot with the backup. Then switch it over to the main and reflash it.


----------

